# I need some suggestions...



## frankwright (Jun 14, 2017)

Has anyone successfully removed a horseshoe from their hunting partners butt?

I would really like to get the one my hunting buddy has. Oh, He is a good woodsman and a good man but animals just come to him begging to be killed.

This morning I got up at 2:00am, drove 1 1/2 hours, walked a long way to get to a good pig stand on a creek bottom. I sat until 11 and only saw squirrels.

Bob lives 25 minutes away, got in a stand right at daylight and shot a big pig 5 minutes later. I am happy for him but it drives me crazy.
He went turkey hunting four times last year. Took his daughter last time and didn't see anything but the other three times he killed a gobbler and never sat more than 45 minutes. I think he is a game whisperer or something.


----------



## antharper (Jun 14, 2017)

Some people have just got it , congrats to your friend , nice hog  !


----------



## Kawaliga (Jun 14, 2017)

I have a BIL like that. When he married my wife's sister, he had never been hunting. I started taking him, and from day one, it all fell in his lap.


----------



## frankwright (Jun 17, 2017)

He told me he cooked the shoulder off that big pig in the crock pot and it was tender and tasty!


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 18, 2017)

frankwright said:


> He told me he cooked the shoulder off that big pig in the crock pot and it was tender and tasty!



Thats wassup! Nice pig!!


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 18, 2017)

My son is like that. He won't even loan me his horseshoe


----------

